# 16 gallon tank plans



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are my plans for my new 16 gallon tank, and I was wondering if they sounded okay

Dimensions
2 feet long by 1 foot wide by 1 foot tall

Heater
One 50 watt aquarium heater

Filteration
One PF10 5 to 10 aquarium filter
One aqua tech 5 to 15 aquarium filter

stocking
6 neon tetras
2 to 3 kuhli loaches
3 endlers
3 male guppys

Planting
4 sword plants
2 to 3 bunches of hornwort
One clump of java moss
2 bunches of moneywort
1 bunch of Cardamine Lyrata
1 small bunch of anacharis
6 to 7 stems of bacopa carolinia

Substrate
Quick Crete playsand

Feeding
A mix of tropical fish food, Betta food and goldfish food flakes 2 times a day every day
Mosquito larvae and brine shrimp as a treat every week once a week
Fasting on Sunday 

Water changes

1 25 percent water Change weekly 
1 50 percent water change monthly
1 100 percent water change annually


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you get the Tetra kit? The one from Petco? One thing about the heater is that the watts aren't enough to heat the water with ease. It will work harder. I got the kit and I ordered an aqueon 100w heater.

Just remember that if your tank isn't cycles you will have to do more water changes. Btw live plants will only help with the ammonia etc. if they are thriving which at first they ring due to shock.
I hope it works out!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes I did get the Petco kit, and thanks for telling me that about the heater. The tank is already cycled with mature filter media. The plants are already established. Thanks and I hope everything goes out well too. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I know I order this heater http://www.amazon.com/06106-Heaters...TPF6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1324962221&sr=8-3 I bought it online because at Petco it is $40 lol. I am going to be dirting the tank so it will be interesting for me. Where did you get the playsand? A hardware store? I need to find a sand to cap the dirt and it will either be pool filter sand or playsand. Does the play sand look natural?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link 
And for the playsand question, I got mine from lowes, and IMO it does look natural here is a pic of it in one of my other tanks


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the look of it! I am going to check the hardware store that is really close to me, if not I will drive a bit and go to Lowes. I am going to be making a sorority and I might get cories but I am not sure yet. Should I get cories or just all girls? Do you use any ferts? I am going to try and get T5 light or 6500k lights so I can have ludwigia be red instead of green. So youre not going to have any bettas right?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I might have some bettas but I still need to think about it. I probably am going to. Thanks for the compliment, I hope you find some playsand and no I do not use any ferts
if I were you I would just get all girls


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright thanks more to rescue right lol. Wow no ferts you must have a good light!
Or you are a wizard?  lol


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol I'm not a wizard, the only reasons they look like that is because I have a 15 watt light and lowlight plants


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol, do you know any good plants they usually have at LPS?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wisteria, anacharis, hornwort, amazon sword plants, and moneywort are some that are easy to care for and commonly sold at most LPS


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, the Petsmart by me, even though I don't like it, they have so many plants it is unbelievable lol. They have ludwigia so I am going to get that I am going to get swords, wisteria (although I can just clip it my self lol) and I wanna get crypts but I need to order those online lol.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of the tank, it has 12 neons, 6 Pygmy cories, 3 fancy male guppies, 3 endlers, and 1 male Betta


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the second heater you got? And here is a picture of mine, fully planted, though I may add some more plants. Sorry about the bad picture quality.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

looks pretty good i love it, and i hav not got a new heater yet i will have it by the end of the week though


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I officially hate the heater that came with the tank, it killed my boy due to a malfunction. My heater thought Faron and my plants would like a hot tub and heated it to 100. Lets just say I lost a fish and was pissed/sad. Thanks for the comment too. Yours looks so good. Question did you buy the Aqueon heater if so, it works like a charm and you save about 20 bucks because at Petco the 100w is $43 plus tax.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I dnt know what heater it is, yet. My dad has an extra heater that he will let me have, all I know is that it is an adjustable 100 watt heater. Oh he thanks for the compliment


----------

